# No More Kelpak



## Ray (Jun 21, 2012)

So that the original product name is solely associated with large-scale agricultural applications (fruits, nuts, turf, etc.) we have been asked by the producer to devise our own trade name for the superior, high-auxin kelp extract we have been selling.

This strikes me as a great time to have a little contest, and you might win a free bottle (a $25 value - you just pay the shipping cost)!

If you have a suggestion for naming the product, CLICK HERE.


----------



## Lanmark (Jun 21, 2012)

Sweet!


----------



## Dido (Jun 22, 2012)

Oceanboost


----------



## goldenrose (Jun 22, 2012)

Anyone else get an internal error when trying to submit a name suggestion?


----------



## Shiva (Jun 22, 2012)

Yep, but it worked the second time.


----------



## Dido (Jun 22, 2012)

For me too, had to look in again. 
Find it strange but then it worked


----------



## Ray (Jun 22, 2012)

I have no idea why it was doing that, so I switched to a 3rd party form mailer...


----------



## Lanmark (Jun 22, 2012)

Ray said:


> I have no idea why it was doing that, so I switched to a 3rd party form mailer...



Uh oh...maybe you didn't get my gazillion submissions...


----------



## Ray (Jun 22, 2012)

I've gotten about 100+/-, so far.


----------



## Ray (Jul 3, 2012)

Out of 227 submissions, an "independent" group (my wife & kids, my two sisters-in-law, their husbands and kids - we were all vacationing together in Litchfield Beach SC last week) chose "KelpMax" as the product name. It's unique, yet similar enough to the original name to be somewhat consistent, as it the logo:







Two individuals (one from here, one from another forum) submitted names close enough to that that they each get a free bottle.


----------



## chrismende (Jul 3, 2012)

I suspect there is another thread about Kelpak, but if not, can you tell me what is special about this formula? High auxin means faster root growth?


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 4, 2012)

Ray said:


> Out of 227 submissions, an "independent" group (my wife & kids, my two sisters-in-law, their husbands and kids - we were all vacationing together in Litchfield Beach SC last week) chose "KelpMax" as the product name. It's unique, yet similar enough to the original name to be somewhat consistent, as it the logo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good choice.


----------



## Ray (Jul 4, 2012)

chrismende said:


> I suspect there is another thread about Kelpak, but if not, can you tell me what is special about this formula? High auxin means faster root growth?



Chris, HERE is a page from my website that gives a pretty good explanation of kelp additive usage, and what advantages KelpMax offers.


----------



## Ray (Jul 6, 2012)

"Introductory" Offer:

As KelpMax is a "new" product, we're offering $5 off quart bottles through midday Sunday (server time, as stamped on the order). No other discounts apply.


----------

